# Trump having dinner with white supremacist, Holocaust denier



## Nothereed (Nov 26, 2022)

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/25/us/politics/trump-nick-fuentes-dinner.html
Ah of course. Just casually having dinner with one of the most prominent white supremacists out there. Fairly normal stuff.

Now if you excuse me, but I'm going for a break. Reporting every little bit of pure madness, is exhausting and not fun.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 3, 2022)

On the good news... 

I've heard Trump wasn't interested in becoming Kanye's vice president.   

(i won't speculate what Fuentes's role in this government would be, but my money's on something Orwellian)


----------

